# Best cars for chucking a bike in?



## mrbikerboy73 (20 Nov 2016)

I'll be looking to change my car in the new year so I'm thinking about a car that you can chuck a bike in the back of easily. I've got roof bars and carriers but I don't want to faff about with them for just one bike. Oh, and it needs to be reasonably economical as I travel 200 miles a week for work. Any thoughts? Cheers...


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

Skoda Fabia Estate or Octavia if need bigger. I have the former, very practical and comfortable. I have the VRS DSG variant, so quick but surprisingly economical. They have stopped making the VRS so would need second hand

Mine is 4 years old, only done around 16k miles, costs me under £500 a year to insure (thanks to postcode and a couple of claims), main dealer service around £300, £145 VED I think

No need to remove front wheel on a 54cm roadbike or equivalent flatbar with seats down


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2016)

Big cars aren't economical. Even if you find one with not much appetite for the juice you'll find tax, insurance, and maintenance all make up for it.

I'd be inclined something like a Peugeot Boxer. It has the sex appeal of Eric Pickles but it's car, and only a fool cares about what the neighbours think. They're spacious, cheap to buy, well equipped, reasonably cheap to maintain, and because they're derived from commercial vehicles they're pretty tough.

More traditional estates will do the job, but the smaller cabins and lower roof height make them more awkward if you're chucking the bike in regularly.


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2016)

Oddly enough my wife's Honda Jazz takes a bike easily with the seats down or vertically with one seat down.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Nov 2016)

Peugeot 5008.


----------



## clockworksimon (20 Nov 2016)

I have a new Citroen c4 Picasso (5 seat) which easily fits two bikes in the boot with wheels removed and boot shelf cover still in place. The skoda octavia estate was also on my short list as its boot is huge. However the Citroen is bigger inside for passengers and more cool according to my daughter.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2016)

Peugeot 3008. 

Sadly after 6 years with a 3008 my employer has provided me with a Nissan Qashqai. Haven't tried the bike yet but looks a bit narrow


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2016)

"chucking" the bike in sounds a bit harsh, I put my in delicately so as not to damage it. I have a Renault Captur. I just put back seats down and the bike goes in without taking front wheel off.


----------



## Triple3 (20 Nov 2016)

Small van, kangoo etc. Commercial vehicke tax is a downer but practicality is unsurpassed. I love vans


----------



## Dayvo (20 Nov 2016)

Depends if you have family needs.

I have a 2005 VW Caddy and can comfortably get three bikes inside.


----------



## Globalti (20 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Big cars aren't economical. Even if you find one with not much appetite for the juice you'll find tax, insurance, and maintenance all make up for it.
> 
> I'd be inclined something like a Peugeot Boxer. It has the sex appeal of Eric Pickles but it's car, and only a fool cares about what the neighbours think. They're spacious, cheap to buy, well equipped, reasonably cheap to maintain, and because they're derived from commercial vehicles they're pretty tough.
> 
> More traditional estates will do the job, but the smaller cabins and lower roof height make them more awkward if you're chucking the bike in regularly.




I disagree. We regularly slip two bikes fully assembled into the back of my Passat estate, the top one lying on a blanket and we've had 2 adults + 2 kids and 4 bikes in the car. If I try I can get well over 60 mpg. The Passat estate is rightfully popular as it's a spacious, comfortable and long-legged mile-eater.

Non-commercial derivatives of commercial vans have horribly stiff suspension, which isn't great if you suffer back pain.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2016)

I'd have thought any hatchback would do the job, or van type vehicle.

How about turning it around and ask what are the best bikes for chucking in a car?


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Nov 2016)

My 2011 Focus was great. I could fit a bike in the back with the front wheel off. It was a 1.6 diesel and did 70+ mpg, so very economical for my 95 miles per day commute.


----------



## Globalti (20 Nov 2016)

In the end, a determined cyclist will find a way of fitting almost any bike safely inside almost any car, which is still infinitely preferable to having it on the outside of the car displayed like a trophy for everyone to see, getting wet, salty in winter and possibly damaged or stolen. 

Years ago I went and bought roof bars for a bike and on the first tryout I was so alarmed at the way the bike wobbled around that I stuck it inside my hatchback and sold the roof bars. I still occasionally see people driving around in empty cars with bikes on the outside, which just seems bonkers to me.


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Nov 2016)

Globalti said:


> I still occasionally see people *driving around in empty cars* with bikes on the outside, which just seems bonkers to me.


Self drive cars ?


----------



## tigersnapper (20 Nov 2016)

Honda Civic 1.6 diesel. Bike goes in without taking any wheels off if you drop the rear seats. 60+ to the gallon.


----------



## midliferider (20 Nov 2016)

Kia Ceed.
Set folded down and you can chuck the bike in with wheels on.
If you need to carry 2 bikes, need to remove wheels.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Nov 2016)

We need some idea of budget and other requirements. Picasso will take a bike upright with a wheel off and seat four at the same time for example but the old ones look like a potato.

Most Focus sized batches will take a bike no problem. Honda models have easy to fold clever seats.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Nov 2016)

I watched a neighbour get a 26er MTB in the back of an old shape nissan micro the other day. both wheels on (the bike that is  )


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Nov 2016)

vauxhall zafira was great for chucking a bike in. replaced it with a ford grand c-max which is ok as well, although less room overall…


----------



## Biff600 (20 Nov 2016)

I can't get a bike in my car because the rear seats don't fold down in a CLS


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

Doesn't really address the thread title therefore, get rid, buy something practical if you are a cyclist and a motorist 

Only minicab drivers need saloons, and even then not really


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2016)

I find the Peugeot Partner /Escapade very handy for carrying a bike. I struggled to load a bike in a hatchback without risking injury to my back but lifting the tailgate on the Partner and rolling the bike in as risk free as it gets. With the back seats folded down a flat surface is left which can be lined with ply to protect the carpets.


----------



## Biff600 (20 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Doesn't really address the thread title therefore, get rid, buy something practical if you are a cyclist and a motorist



There is zero chance of me changing my car just because I can't get the bike in. But then again, I have no need to transport my bike other than riding it


----------



## Nibor (20 Nov 2016)

Citroen Berlingo


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2016)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> I'll be looking to change my car in the new year so I'm thinking about a car that you can chuck a bike in the back of easily. I've got roof bars and carriers but I don't want to faff about with them for just one bike. Oh, and it needs to be reasonably economical as I travel 200 miles a week for work. Any thoughts? Cheers...





C3 Picasso.Back seats fold flat.Usually remove front wheel.
Mine is a diesel,easy60 mph.20£ road tax.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Nov 2016)

I am surprised how many cyclists have apparently never cycled near a diesel. Please buy a petrol or a hybrid or an electric car depending on budget.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2016)

Our previous car, Mazda 6 was a great bike carrier


----------



## oldroadman (20 Nov 2016)

Skoda Superb estate. Cavern inside Which is why it's team car pick for many squads. Bikes easily swallowed whole. The DSG version is nice to drive, and easy on fuel (diesel is best as ever) too.


----------



## gavgav (20 Nov 2016)

tigersnapper said:


> Honda Civic 1.6 diesel. Bike goes in without taking any wheels off if you drop the rear seats. 60+ to the gallon.


Yep my Honda Civic 62 plate will take my bike without taking the front wheel off, with seats down


----------



## srw (20 Nov 2016)

This thread might as well be called "what car do you drive?"

Since you're asking, a Ford CMax. Reliable, comfortable, economical, swallows bikes with ease. If you take the rear seats out rather than just fold them down (takes 2 minutes rather than 30 seconds to fold) you get a big flat-bed boot with a high roof.


----------



## huwsparky (20 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> This thread might as well be called "what car do you drive?"


True, a bike will fit in anything within reason. We have a 2003 A4 estate and can get a bike in the boot without wheels which is handy for us as we can still carry two kids + roof box. A bike will comfortably fit in a car of this type without taking any wheels off with the seats down.


----------



## dim (20 Nov 2016)

Renault Scenic .... I used to own a diesel one .... lots of space when you fold the seats and a tank of diesel gets you far


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2016)

If your wanting economy go for some sort of Hatch back. I've got a Yaris and its fine with a couple of bike although you do have to fold the rear seats down and take the front wheel of the bike off.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2016)

Most cars will take a single bike, in one way or another. Depends on the bike as well, as current 650B and 29ers are big bikes.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2016)

I am not keen on the seats folded down and loose objects in the back, too many years working closely with bookshops I suppose.


----------



## Proto (20 Nov 2016)

The newer shape Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner. Fantastic vehicle for bike lugging. 

Fantatsic vehicle, full stop. Spacious, fast enough, frugal, comfy, tough, cheap. What's not to like?


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

Proto said:


> The newer shape Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner. Fantastic vehicle for bike lugging.
> 
> Fantatsic vehicle, full stop. Spacious, fast enough, frugal, comfy, tough, cheap. What's not to like?


Rather lacking in street cred? 

And French


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Nov 2016)

As said a couple of times before if you're looking for something purely practical, and can live with zero street cred, get a *Citroen Berlingo* / *Peugeot Partner*, which is essentially a small van with foldable rear seats and windows.
For something a bit plusher, try a *Citroen C3 Picasso*, although you still won't be cool with da kidz.

I've got a *Citroen C3 Hatchback*, which has had two full size bikes in the back, wheels on, with the rear seat folded. It's snug, but no great faff - just watch the pedals don't scratch the rear bumper...
But I've got roof bars and a Thule Proride 598 bike carrier for it now, which is a much better solution and no great trouble.

The diesel variants of the above should all do 60+mpg too.


----------



## alicat (20 Nov 2016)

My Ford C-Max is a great load carrier. The back seats come out if needed. I've had two elderly passengers, a bike, a wheelchair, two walkers, a tent, camping gear, cycling gear and three people's holiday luggage in it before now. Mind you we had to take turns breathing!


----------



## greekonabike (20 Nov 2016)

I used to be able to get my old mountain bike in the back of a Saxo but I'd probably recommend a Skoda Octavia estate. The 1.9 tdi engine is pretty much bulletproof if maintained correctly.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Nov 2016)

mr_cellophane said:


> My 2011 Focus was great. I could fit a bike in the back with the front wheel off. It was a 1.6 diesel and did 70+ mpg, so very economical for my 95 miles per day commute.



My elderly Focus takes my tourer with both wheels on. Though it's fairly heavy, and if I'm not going far I find it easier (on my back) to lift it onto the roof.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Nov 2016)

My Golf IV takes a bike with the back seat down. Easier with the front wheel off, but that's no biggie.
Not that they are common, but avoid a Honda HRV. Looks like there should be plenty of space, but in reality in terms of load space, all fur coat and no knickers.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Rather lacking in street cred?


That from an Octavia driver! 

In a serious note though, it's transport. If people regard cars as some kind of willy wagging one upmanship thing then every one of us above has failed miserably.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> That from an Octavia driver!
> 
> In a serious note though, it's transport. If people regard cars as some kind of willy wagging one upmanship thing then every one of us above has failed miserably.


I don't drive an Octavia 

I don't have a willy to wag. I do like to drive a nice car though (like I like to ride nice bikes, gotta spend my hard earned on something)


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2016)




----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2016)

Triple3 said:


> Small van, kangoo etc. Commercial vehicke tax is a downer but practicality is unsurpassed. I love vans



Fiat doblo people carrier version. bike can go in the back stood up without moving the wheels.
45mpg


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't drive an Octavia
> 
> I don't have a willy to wag. I do like to drive a nice car though (like I like to ride nice bikes, gotta spend my hard earned on something)



And are Berlingo's or Partners not 'nice' cars then? I recently had cause to drive a Partner and it was spacious, well equipped, very comfortable, 'nice' in every sensible measure I could imagine.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

Ok for a week hire, wouldn't want to own one though, I like to drive a car not a van with windows, and I like good acceleration from an economical petrol engine. The smell of diesel makes me nauseous

If that floats your boat, go for it

French vehicles aren't for me again either


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Ok for a week hire, wouldn't want to own one though, I like to drive a car not a van with windows. If that floats your boat, go for it
> 
> French vehicles aren't for me again either


 it's not a van and it's not french.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

400bhp said:


> it's not a van and it's not french.


A Citroen Berlingo or a Renault partner?

I wasn't responding to your post

Are Doblos still as fugly these days?


----------



## KneesUp (20 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4564987, member: 45"]Roomster.

Cheap because ugly, [/quote]

Sounds good. Anything else I shouild know?

[QUOTE 4564987, member: 45"]VW reliability. [/quote]
Ah. Ok, forget that then


----------



## KneesUp (20 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Are Doblos still as fugly these days?


Doblos used to be glacially slow but immesnsely practical. Now I think they are the speed of a normal car. If we're doing the 'I have or had one and I could get a bike in' game, then get a Fiat Multipla. Faultless if you want a very practical, reasonably economical car into which you can put a lot of stuff and some people - as long as you don't need it to do that job for more than a couple of years, because in my experience they start to fall apart pretty quickly. Honda FR-V does the same job with a slightly less practical shape, but with more reliability.


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Nov 2016)

My family touran (VW) fits three bikes standing up (with front wheels out) plus a ton of gear.

Plus a rear seat., so that's three adults three bikes and three days worth of gear, without a struggle (takes us to Flanders each year)

With two rear seats you can still fit three bikes but it requires both wheels to come out, which for a long journey is fine.

45mpg. Comfy at speed. Awesome car.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Towbar and carrier does the job nicely
> 
> View attachment 151911


Strange interpretation of the word "in"  That's more thrown *at*


----------



## Triple3 (20 Nov 2016)

VW transporter kombi, 5 seats, 5+ bikes and incredible amounts of gear all inside, tent, fridge the list goes on


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Nov 2016)

Ford transit connect, long wheel base high top. Gets four bike in with ease wheels attached and secured. Even have a bike rack in mine.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ford transit connect, long wheel base high top. Gets four bike in with ease wheels attached and secured. Even have a bike rack in mine.


Hardly a car


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Nov 2016)

My wife old 2006 Honda Civic used to fit a bike with the seats down.

My 2011 Fiesta would fit my Hybrid, I would need to push the passenger seat as far forward as possible and tilt the seat forward.

Failing that the new S-Max fits one easy, just can't fit a carrier on the back due to it being plastic!


----------



## Triple3 (20 Nov 2016)

If the seats have to be put down in the back then the car only has two travelling seats left. A car will fit the bike in but then looses some of its usability. A van type vehicle fits the bikes and then retains its passenger and load carrying capabilities as well.


----------



## rivers (21 Nov 2016)

I can fit either of my bikes in my Kia Picanto. Pretty economical and costs £30 VED. I do have to take the front wheel off though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2016)

Globalti said:


> In the end, a determined cyclist will find a way of fitting almost any bike safely inside almost any car, which is still infinitely preferable to having it on the outside of the car displayed like a trophy for everyone to see, getting wet, salty in winter and possibly damaged or stolen.



I rarely move my bike by car, but my view is the complete opposite of this. It would be boring if we all agreed. In my experience/my car the bike inside the car needs to have at least one wheel off and seats down. It also, in my experience, uses much of the available luggage space in a very messy, awkward way. Whereas putting it on the roof is pretty hassle free, IMO. I find it's quicker to put the rack on the roof and the bike on the rack than it is to take the bike to bits and put the seats down, and spread out protective stuff to keep muck off the interior, and then do luggage tetris to try to put anything else required into the car. 

I'm not afraid of my bike getting wet. I ride it in all weathers. I don't leave it on the roof once I've arrived.


----------



## Proto (21 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Ok for a week hire, wouldn't want to own one though, I like to drive a car not a van with windows, and I like good acceleration from an economical petrol engine. The smell of diesel makes me nauseous
> 
> If that floats your boat, go for it
> 
> French vehicles aren't for me again either



The old Berlingo was van based but the newer Berlingo/Partner is based on the Citroen C4/Peugeot 308, and drives like a car. Slightly longer than the old model too.


----------



## RMurphy195 (21 Nov 2016)

We have a Rapid Spaceback, 1.6tdi (2014). The basic one, so basic 15" wheels/tyres(not rubber bands).

£30 VED, 50+mpg normal mixed mileage around Brum (when my wife does most of the driving, I've managed 60 - 65 around town with a very light foot!), up to 65 on a run (that's the corrected mpg, not the display). More if you make the effort.

Best thing to do is measure the ength of the bike fron the front for tips to the end of the tip of the rear mudguard, add a couple of inches and take a tape measure when you look in the showrooms!

I can get my tourer in the back easily lying down, with both front seats where they need to be (obviously front wheel removed), but I haven't tried tying it upright along one side yet like I used to do with the Golf IV or the Astra estate. (With these I managed trips to France with 2 passengers, luggage, and bike strapped upside-down on one side with just one half of the rear seat down, both wheels removed).

Tailgate is almost the full width of the car, so you get plenty of room to manouvre.

Just wish I had one of these when I commuted 300 miles/week up the M5, M6 and M54 - but then these cars didn't exist then.!

The Rapids aren't very trendy so some bargains to be had, especially used in the car supermarkets but even at the main dealers.

Check the engine outputs carefully - some manufacturers are going for smaller engines that apear to have the same bhp but the pulling power is poor, as my neighbour has found with his Focus which is a dog when it comes to hills! And if you are thinking of towing, look very carefully at the towing limits, some versions of the same car are not approved for this at all, so you can't fit a towbar even if its only to support a bike rack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2016)

If buying new....Dacia Logan ... cheap as chips to buy, economic to run. I have the 1.5DCi and regularly get 60mpg and more on Motorways and better on A-roads. It's surprisingly large, large, tried and tested Renault bits and used as workhorses from Egypt to Russia means they're reliable and durable
Done 400 miles at 1 go in it without comfort issues.

http://www.dacia.co.uk/vehicles/log...gan-MCV-Main&gclid=CKy5wpjVudACFY8W0wodL-ULDg


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## mjr (21 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> This thread might as well be called "what car do you drive?"


Not really. I drive an Alfa Romeo Mito and while I have managed to get bikes in it, it's a faff with front wheel out, passenger seat forwards and bike at funny angle to clear hatch lip. The Dutch bike is longer, so not an option. So not the best car.


----------



## mjr (21 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Done 400 miles at 1 go in it without comfort issues.


Not taking proper driving breaks is not good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Not taking proper driving breaks is not good.


.... 30 min doze in the Chunnel.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... 30 min doze in the Chunnel.


While he was driving the train!


----------



## DRM (21 Nov 2016)

Ford Galaxy, fold down one, two, or all three of the 1st & 2nd row seats you will get from one bike easily, with room for 5 passengers, to having room like a van to get a fair few bikes in, good economy too,as for french built vans (from PSA group), just don't, do a google search on what goes wrong with them, then congratulate yourself on dodging a money pit, built down to a price, not up to a standard, if you want a reliable van, get a Toyota Hiace, they run forever


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> This thread might as well be called "what car do you drive?".


OK. Seeing as lots of people are saying "I drive X and it's great", I'll buck the trend.

I drive a Mercedes A class, 2007 model. It's great for carrying various kinds of stuff inside, but not bikes. 

Both wheels have to come off, and the seats need to be folded down. This leaves the mudguards vulnerable to having the stays bent, with the result that when you do reassemble the bike at your destination you end up with inevitable rubbing mudguards. Wheels off also exposes the chainwheel and slackens the chain, with inevitable muck-spreading consequences. I seem tp remember also once having to slacken off the seatpost bolt and shove the saddle down as it was getting in the way.


----------



## steven1988 (21 Nov 2016)

I have a 2012 ford focus estate. I can quite happily fold the seats down and chuck the bike in the back. I think with the wheels off I could fit it in the boot and pull the load cover across. 

Another upside I have the 1.6 TDCI which is 20 quid a year to tax.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Nov 2016)

steven1988 said:


> I have a 2012 ford focus estate. I can quite happily fold the seats down and chuck the bike in the back. I think with the wheels off I could fit it in the boot and pull the load cover across.
> 
> Another upside I have the 1.6 TDCI which is 20 quid a year to tax.


VED rates are crazy. My 1.8 petrol is £185 a year, and yet it emits far less that it damaging to human health. It's almost like are elected representatives are a mixture of incompetent, disinterested and in thrall to various interest groups.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

Globalti said:


> I disagree. We regularly slip two bikes fully assembled into the back of my Passat estate, the top one lying on a blanket and we've had 2 adults + 2 kids and 4 bikes in the car. If I try I can get well over 60 mpg. The Passat estate is rightfully popular as it's a spacious, comfortable and long-legged mile-eater.
> 
> Non-commercial derivatives of commercial vans have horribly stiff suspension, which isn't great if you suffer back pain.



What he said.


----------



## reppans (21 Nov 2016)

Mini Cooper S? .


----------



## clid61 (21 Nov 2016)

Fiesta diesel van


----------



## Profpointy (21 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Not taking proper driving breaks is not good.



It's ok so long as you only wee into a bottle on the straight bits


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I can't get a bike in my car because the rear seats don't fold down in a CLS


And you can't get 5 ppl in one because the middle rear seat isn't a... seat.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I am surprised how many cyclists have apparently never cycled near a diesel. Please buy a petrol or a hybrid or an electric car depending on budget.


I have and I hate them. At least the untuned ones which is why I always rant about vans.

Edit: typo


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> If your wanting economy go for some sort of Hatch back. I've got a Yaris and its fine with a couple of bike although you do have to fold the rear seats down and take the front wheel of the bike off.


I was a a Toyota dealer the other day and sat in a yaris. Hey it's pretty roomy into the back, I don't recall it being that big. The saleslady walking past asked if I wanted some help so I asked her much that model was. £18 grand. Eighteen thousand for a yaris??? Good car but too pricey for me. It was the hybrid model.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Rather lacking in street cred?
> 
> And French


They're bike geeks. They don't understand street cred. Berlingo. Pffft.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Ok for a week hire, wouldn't want to own one though, I like to drive a car not a van with windows, and I like good acceleration from an economical petrol engine. The smell of diesel makes me nauseous
> 
> If that floats your boat, go for it
> 
> French vehicles aren't for me again either


Marry me.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> *My wife old 2006 Honda Civic used to fit a bike with the seats down.*
> 
> My 2011 Fiesta would fit my Hybrid, I would need to push the passenger seat as far forward as possible and tilt the seat forward.
> 
> Failing that the new S-Max fits one easy, just can't fit a carrier on the back due to it being plastic!



What happened then, the bikes got bigger?


----------



## mustang1 (21 Nov 2016)

KneesUp said:


> VED rates are crazy. My 1.8 petrol is £185 a year, and yet it emits far less that it damaging to human health. It's almost like are elected representatives are a mixture of incompetent, disinterested and in thrall to various interest groups.


Wait until 2017...


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Nov 2016)

mustang1 said:


> What happened then, the bikes got bigger?


No - car interiors have got smaller. I had a 2003 Focus estate, huge amount of space in the back. When the time came to replace it I looked at and compared ythe current Focus. The interior feels and actually is SMALLER. It has a lot to do with the fashionable sloping 'go- faster', 'fast-back' styling that has spread like a rash over estate design in recent years. I reckon there is probably less usable space in the back of a current Mondeo estate than there was in the early Focus. The Dacia Logan mentioned earlier still offers a very useful amount of space - a function of it's somewhat dated styling maybe?


----------



## Biff600 (21 Nov 2016)

mustang1 said:


> And you can't get 5 ppl in one because the middle rear seat isn't a... seat.



Exactly, it's storage/armrest. But then again, I rarely take many more than 2 or 3 passengers


----------



## HLaB (21 Nov 2016)

mustang1 said:


> I was a a Toyota dealer the other day and sat in a yaris. Hey it's pretty roomy into the back, I don't recall it being that big. The saleslady walking past asked if I wanted some help so I asked her much that model was. £18 grand. Eighteen thousand for a yaris??? Good car but too pricey for me. It was the hybrid model.


Its deceptive on size a few months ago I had my medium TT bike in it and my mates large TT bike (passenger seat was nearly all the way forward though, so he had little leg room). It is a pricey car, I bought mine 2nd hand and touchwood, its been very reliable but I doubt I'd pay the new price.


----------



## lutonloony (21 Nov 2016)

Suzuk alto meets very few criteria for getting a bike in. , unless you don't mind removing wheel and having no room for any passengers including front


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Suzuk alto meets very few criteria for getting a bike in. , unless you don't mind removing wheel and having no room for any passengers including front


Oh, and don't buy a Toyota iQ either. Absolutely hopeless for carriage of anything bigger than a Brompton.


----------



## Jody (22 Nov 2016)

steven1988 said:


> I have a 2012 ford focus estate. I can quite happily fold the seats down and chuck the bike in the back. I think with the wheels off I could fit it in the boot and pull the load cover across.
> 
> Another upside I have the 1.6 TDCI which is 20 quid a year to tax.



I had the previous shape MK2 Focus and it was great for bikes. 2x full suss frames and 4x wheels in the boot without dropping the rear seats down.


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> If buying new....Dacia Logan ... cheap as chips to buy, economic to run. I have the 1.5DCi and regularly get 60mpg and more on Motorways and better on A-roads. It's surprisingly large, large, tried and tested Renault bits and used as workhorses from Egypt to Russia means they're reliable and durable
> Done 400 miles at 1 go in it without comfort issues.
> 
> http://www.dacia.co.uk/vehicles/logan-mcv/?&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Local-All-GS-UK-P-Defensive-Logan-MCV-Main_&utm_term=+dacia +logan mcv&ORIGIN=cpc&CAMPAIGN=google_Local-All-GS-UK-P-Defensive-Logan-MCV-Main&gclid=CKy5wpjVudACFY8W0wodL-ULDg



Same engine as in my Clio Grandtour, as well as some Mercedes A-Classes (although probably a different level of tune). And yes, I can get a bike in the back. More than one, probably, but I have a towbar rack, so I've never tried more than one.


----------



## tribanjules (22 Nov 2016)

I have peugeot expert disabled van.
steel ramp means 4 bikes or my tandem in . No need to take wheels off or worry abt theft.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Nov 2016)

My boss had a Renault Espace, and had taken most of the seats out for load carrying. Bike went in no problem at all, but had trouble finding it again at the end of the journey.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Nov 2016)

Seems I'm not the only one who thinks bikes go better on top of the car than inside it...


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2016)

An old hearse would make an admirable bike lugger.


----------



## Ben Reeve (26 Nov 2016)

I stick mine on top.

Though the old Mondeo was brilliant!


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2016)

1972 Chrysler New Yorker 
Bikes might rattle around a bit though


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2016)

For a couple of grand you would buy a nice xsara Picasso diesel, I miss ours for it's carrying abilities


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> A hire car.


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Big cars aren't economical. Even if you find one with not much appetite for the juice you'll find tax, insurance, and maintenance all make up for it.
> 
> I'd be inclined something like a Peugeot Boxer. It has the sex appeal of Eric Pickles but it's car, and only a fool cares about what the neighbours think. They're spacious, cheap to buy, well equipped, reasonably cheap to maintain, and because they're derived from commercial vehicles they're pretty tough.
> 
> More traditional estates will do the job, but the smaller cabins and lower roof height make them more awkward if you're chucking the bike in regularly.



My mondeo is a 2litre and huge, easy get the bike in, it does around 65mpg on the motorway and around 52/55 around town and I'm no slouch, not sure of the VED, think it's nothing, so big cars can be economical
Also has full spec, sat nav etc. Etc.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2016)

hardly a big car, is it. A Shogun is a big car, a Land Cruiser Amazon is a big car, a Mondieu is a mid size saloon/hatch.

And when your clutch fails, and it costs £1000 instead of £300 because it's got a DMF, and when the DPF causes problems and costs you hundreds that a petrol car owner never has to pay, will those expenditures be 'economical'? 

And the depreciation of a Mondieu is eye watering. Not the worst, but still significantly bad. That's cheap, is it?


----------



## Justinslow (26 Nov 2016)

Just chuck it on the roof like me




Peasants.


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> hardly a big car, is it. A Shogun is a big car, a Land Cruiser Amazon is a big car, a Mondieu is a mid size saloon/hatch.
> 
> And when your clutch fails, and it costs £1000 instead of £300 because it's got a DMF, and when the DPF causes problems and costs you hundreds that a petrol car owner never has to pay, will those expenditures be 'economical'?
> 
> And the depreciation of a Mondieu is eye watering. Not the worst, but still significantly bad. That's cheap, is it?



A shogun is a car? A land cruiser is a car?


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Nov 2016)

One is driven to the location one wishes to bicycle, and ones butler has been sent ahead to brief the mechanics to prepare ones bicycle.

Is that not the standard arrangement?


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2016)

david k said:


> A shogun is a car? A land cruiser is a car?



According to the law.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Just chuck it on the roof like me
> View attachment 152661
> 
> Peasants.


Does the bike stay on at 200mph?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2016)




----------



## Justinslow (27 Nov 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> Does the bike stay on at 200mph?


If it doesn't I'll just buy another Dogma.......


----------



## david k (27 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> According to the law.



Not what most would consider a 'car'

A mondeo, especially new ones like mine are longer than many 4x4s and estates, and at 4.8m long is big car. With 65mpg with low VED it's economical using the most recognised measures of economic driving 

All cars depreciate and may or may not require new clutches


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2016)

But some cars depreciate especially badly, like Mundanos, Insignias, 508's etc, and some have particularly expensive clutch problems because of DMF, like Mondies. 

Its a mid size car. Get over it. A 7 series iL is a big car. A Hummer H2 is a big car. A mondeo is far from being small, but then only person to who it may be 'big' is Ronnie Corbett.

And being a 4x4 doesn't stop, say, a Shoggie from being a car, either legally, or by the to which use it is likely to be put. You may recall that the first generation Mondeo had a 4x4 variant, and that never suddenly disqualified it from being a car. Same with an X Drive 3 series or a Subaru Impreza. Cars don't have to rattle and depreciate like an elevator in Death Valley to be classed as a 'car'


----------



## KneesUp (27 Nov 2016)

You seem a little hung up on size, @Drago. Size is a relative concept. Of course a Mondeo is small*er* than some cars, but not being the biggest doesn't make it small.

I would say that a car bigger than that which is needed most of the time is a big car; that is to say that size is relative to the use the car is put - we cope perfectly well with a Focus-sized car and a Fiesta-sized car. We call one the big car, and one the little car because relative to each other, that is what they are. Of course if we were a family of seven we might consider a CX Famile to not be a large car, even though it's longer than Rutland, and equally our 'small' Fiesta-szied car is quite big compared to the actual Mk1 Fiesta my friend had in the early 90s, and our Focus-sized car (small family? - is that the term?) is positively enormous inside compared to the Viva HC I once owned, which was also a 'small family' car. 

Depreciation, of course, is only a problem if newness matters to you. If our small car depreciates any further it will be basically worthless, but it does it's job of carting between 1 and 3 people to various points in about a 20 mile radius with various boxes and bags very well indeed.

EDIT - should add that both cars have towbars, and a bike rack in the boot


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2016)

Depreciation don't matter to me, because my car is almost 12. But it matters to many.

Size isn't important either, but should I ever I ask for a big car I expect a big car, not a mid sized photocopier salesman trolley.


----------



## KneesUp (27 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> hardly a big car, is it. A Shogun is a big car ... a Mondieu is a mid size saloon/hatch.



Mondeo length - 487.1 cm
Mitsubishi Shogun length - 490cm

Mondeo width - 185.2cm
Shogun width - 187.5cm

So all this 'mate, that's not a big car - this is a big car' comes down to once being 0.6% longer and 1.3% wider than the other?


----------



## Lancsman (27 Nov 2016)

The motor industry would class a Mondeo as a large car as would most motorists. 
http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/recommended/best-large-family-cars
Also in my experience as a motor mechanic you would be hard pushed to get a clutch replaced for £300 on any vehicle these days.petrol engined 57 plate focus £600 done last week, did a 56 plate diesel focus taxi a few month back that was around £850 including a dual mass, which hadn't gone but was replaced as a precautionary measure while the gearbox was out.


----------



## gaz (27 Nov 2016)

Got no problem with my Mazda 6 estate. Pop the seats down and roll the bike into the boot at a diagonal. Boot opening is big enough that I don't need to lower or remove anything.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I watched a neighbour get a 26er MTB in the back of an old shape nissan micro the other day. both wheels on (the bike that is  )


When we when on holiday in the summer we happened to park next to Nissan with a bike inside, and I sent the photo to my daughter who has a Nissan.


----------



## wheresthetorch (28 Nov 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Mondeo length - 487.1 cm
> Mitsubishi Shogun length - 490cm
> 
> Mondeo width - 185.2cm
> ...


----------



## rovers1875 (28 Nov 2016)

I had the same problem, so I sold my car and bought a van (3 years on, not looked back)


----------

